# Fuji Track Classic vs. Felt Brougham



## keakster (Feb 22, 2014)

Looking for some advice, after a long winter of internet shopping and comparing I’ve come down to the Fuji Track Classic and the Felt Brougham for an everyday single speed commuter. The bikes seem to be a close match as far as I can tell. I have been able to have a look at both of them in store and at the moment I’m leaning toward the Fuji but am looking for some input. 

Does anyone have any experience with either? Thoughts on Fuji vs. Felt as a brand? Much difference in the quality of components? 

Brougham
[url]http://www.feltbicycles.com/Canada/2014/Bikes/Lifestyle/Fixed-Urban/brougham.aspx[/URL]

Track Classic

[url]http://www.fujibikes.com/bike/details/track-classic#bk_desc_tab[/URL]

Any input is appreciated!


----------



## DasBoost (Aug 15, 2013)

keakster said:


> Looking for some advice, after a long winter of internet shopping and comparing I’ve come down to the Fuji Track Classic and the Felt Brougham for an everyday single speed commuter. The bikes seem to be a close match as far as I can tell. I have been able to have a look at both of them in store and at the moment I’m leaning toward the Fuji but am looking for some input.
> 
> Does anyone have any experience with either? Thoughts on Fuji vs. Felt as a brand? Much difference in the quality of components?
> 
> ...


If you're looking for a commuter, here's a few things to consider with the bikes right out of the box:

-Riding position: The Felt is flatbar and more upright, while the Fuji has a drop-bar.

-Brakes: Fuji has front and rear, Felt has just front. 

-Tires (not that that isn't easily changeable): Felt has 28s, Fuji has 25s.

Overall, neither is a brand I'd say no to; I have a Fuji Roubaix and it's comfortable and well-built with quality fit and finish as far as components go. I don't have personal experience with Felt but have not heard many negatives (mostly things like components and frame geometry, but that's very subjective and hasn't had to do with their Fixed/SS models) that would shy me away from the brand as a whole. Looking at the two components are roughly the same (Tektro brakes, KMC chains, neither brand that is total garbage and both make rebranded products for other companies), but just eyeballing the two the Felt seems to be more of an 'urban' bike with a more upright riding position and might be more comfort oriented while the Fuji is a track bike with track geometry and position.

The points that I mentioned can all be easily remedied with parts switched out/added/removed, but I figured I'd point those out from an 'out of the box' perspective in case those might depend on what you're using the bike for.

Happy hunting and enjoy! I've found my single speed being used for a lot more than just getting around town and running errands (original intended purposes) and more for spur-of-the-moment/take-in-the-scenery rides.


----------



## keakster (Feb 22, 2014)

Thanks for the reply and thoughts on the components as I have zero knowledge of brands/quality. I am thinking of putting bull horn bars on whichever I get but I do kind of like the drops on the Fuji.


----------



## DasBoost (Aug 15, 2013)

keakster said:


> Thanks for the reply and thoughts on the components as I have zero knowledge of brands/quality. I am thinking of putting bull horn bars on whichever I get but I do kind of like the drops on the Fuji.


I have bullhorns on my fixed/single-speed and they're not completely upright, but not really low like drops; stretched out, but still visible to traffic. I'd say ride both and get a feel for them; the frame geometry seems like it would be different between the two so definitely ride both, you may like one over the other.


----------



## jrm (Dec 23, 2001)

That purple Declarations pretty cool. Otherwise id suggest building something on your own. 

<img src=https://www.fujibikes.com/images/bike/declaration/lowres/2014_FUJI_Declaration_PURPLE_SIDE.jpg>


----------

